# North East cruise to event 09



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We are planing to meet on the Saturday 1:00pm at the OK dinner on the A19 for the cruise down to the Hotel 
I Know Mal and Andrew are coming along any one else


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah im coming.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

You forgot about me already. :x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Probs me too! And him.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Are we joining this lot?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Are we joining this lot?
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141914


No you don't want to do that  DOnt need some mackem riff raff in Cheshire! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Bolox to you jammyd and who are you calling a mackam?

Anyway, if where you are meeting up is in Cheshire then we wouldnt be meeting you anyway would we, being it on the other side of the country. Ner-ner-ner-ner-ner :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Bolox to you jammyd and who are you calling a mackam?
> 
> Anyway, if where you are meeting up is in Cheshire then we wouldnt be meeting you anyway would we, being it on the other side of the country. Ner-ner-ner-ner-ner :lol:


Love you too darling!!!! Yeah we are meeting up in Cheshire ( South of the equator to you guy's)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hehehe.

See you on the dark side (Rotherham isnt it?)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will see you first muhaha!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> You forgot about me already. :x


I was not sure if you could get a pass out Tim mate :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot about me already. :x
> ...


Hotels all booked. I just need to lay of the drink apparently


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are needed on site on the Saturday afternoon so how about 12 noon at the Diner ?
ps the mackam can't afford it with his new house.
pps still bloody hot in Vegas


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

12 is fine fine with me, but i think andy is on nightshift on the friday.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> We are needed on site on the Saturday afternoon so how about 12 noon at the Diner ?
> ps the mackam can't afford it with his new house.
> pps still bloody hot in Vegas


Yep a bit early fot me as I am on nights the night before


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We are needed on site on the Saturday afternoon so how about 12 noon at the Diner ?
> ...


Didn't think you did anything anyway :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We are needed on site on the Saturday afternoon so how about 12 noon at the Diner ?
> ps the mackam can't afford it with his new house.
> pps still bloody hot in Vegas


 [smiley=gossip.gif]



mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep a bit early fot me as I am on nights the night before
> ...


Haha. He doesn't. Spends all his night cleaning the cars.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Are any of you ttiers coming to Walney on 1st August ? Hope you can 

Seasurfer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Is this still 1 oclock then ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Is this still 1 oclock then ?


Will have to be for me sorry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Is this still 1 oclock then ?
> ...


Thats fine by me.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hells bells. you blokes are worse than us women!

1pm at the diner place thingymabobby.

See you there. Remember not to drive too fast, i have the slowest TT in history!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Hells bells. you blokes are worse than us women!
> 
> 1pm at the diner place thingymabobby.
> 
> See you there. Remember not to drive too fast, i have the slowest TT in history!


I don't go too fast unless I am trying to keep up with Joe :wink: Sould be a good turnout if the Scottish mob arrive.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it. Are they meeting at the OK corale too?

Could i hide my car behind yours do you think? I dont want anyone seeing the state of mine and the shocking state of the alloys!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Looking forward to it. Are they meeting at the OK corale too?
> 
> Could i hide my car behind yours do you think? I dont want anyone seeing the state of mine and the shocking state of the alloys!


Very likely don't be ashamed , I've seen worse.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Now i know you are just being kind!
Thanks though!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Suppose I'll be releagated to the back then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Suppose I'll be releagated to the back then


I think you should borrow a TT for the weekend , know anyone with a spare ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose I'll be releagated to the back then
> ...


Don't know, do you? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We will meet at the truck park just behind the petrol station next to the OK Dinner


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you there.


----------



## davyd304 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello mate, Iam fairly new to this site. I was just wondering if you know of any audi cruises or gatherings in the north east? basically just any where people meet up in there audis? any info would be a great help 
gheers bud regards dave.......................


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davyd304 said:


> Hello mate, Iam fairly new to this site. I was just wondering if you know of any audi cruises or gatherings in the north east? basically just any where people meet up in there audis? any info would be a great help
> gheers bud regards dave.......................


PMed you mate


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everybody, just wanting to clarify exactly where are the meeting points for the journey down to TT09 on saturday.
I know that it is 1.00pm at the OK diner but are you meeting at Annitsford before then, because if you are then i shall join you there as i only live about a mile up the road.
Really looking forward to this weekend and i can only hope that the weather changes up here or else we will be going with dirty cars and we can't have that now can we????


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

The dirtier the better for me...will hide all my wrong things!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

kenjo said:


> Hi everybody, just wanting to clarify exactly where are the meeting points for the journey down to TT09 on saturday.
> I know that it is 1.00pm at the OK diner but are you meeting at Annitsford before then, because if you are then i shall join you there as i only live about a mile up the road.
> Really looking forward to this weekend and i can only hope that the weather changes up here or else we will be going with dirty cars and we can't have that now can we????


Drop Wallsendmag a PM, I think he has arranged to meet the Scottish Clan at Annitsford, I don't know what time though.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> The dirtier the better for me...will hide all my wrong things!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kenjo said:


> Hi everybody, just wanting to clarify exactly where are the meeting points for the journey down to TT09 on saturday.
> I know that it is 1.00pm at the OK diner but are you meeting at Annitsford before then, because if you are then i shall join you there as i only live about a mile up the road.
> Really looking forward to this weekend and i can only hope that the weather changes up here or else we will be going with dirty cars and we can't have that now can we????


Changed the meeting point to Washington Services at 1230 then on to the OK Diner at 1300 sharp ( maybe not knowing Hevnav)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

kenjo said:


> Hi everybody, just wanting to clarify exactly where are the meeting points for the journey down to TT09 on saturday.
> I know that it is 1.00pm at the OK diner but are you meeting at Annitsford before then, because if you are then i shall join you there as i only live about a mile up the road.
> Really looking forward to this weekend and i can only hope that the weather changes up here or else we will be going with dirty cars and we can't have that now can we????


Hi . im coming from ashington so can meet you at anitsford at 12 then we can go go to washington and join the rest.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> [
> Changed the meeting point to Washington Services at 1230 then on to the OK Diner at 1300 sharp ( maybe not knowing Hevnav)


You are optimistic :lol: :lol:  

Hev x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope we are on time, my wifes booked a massage at the hotel spa for 3 oclock. We should make it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Hope we are on time, my wifes booked a massage at the hotel spa for 3 oclock. We should make it.


Easy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool , see you tomorow. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just off to bed se you all in 5 hours


----------

